# Similar events to Waxstock?



## jackzx84 (May 9, 2015)

I missed what would have been my first waxstock event this year as I was playing godfather at a christening  just wondering if any of you guys know of any other similar shows to waxstock? I will definitely make an appearance at next years event, if there is one?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

jackzx84 said:


> I missed what would have been my first waxstock event this year as I was playing godfather at a christening  just wondering if any of you guys know of any other similar shows to waxstock? I will definitely make an appearance at next years event, if there is one?


I believe that Waxstock is one of a kind in the UK


----------



## jackzx84 (May 9, 2015)

Damn! I'll have to wait til next year then :thumb:


----------

